# GOLD MATTE R35



## Dubai_671 (Oct 8, 2008)

GOLD MATTE R35


----------



## Nas (Sep 22, 2008)

Not sure what to think really, Can't say it's amazing but nor can I say its ugly. I think the Top Secret cars have made my opinions change over the years, with this colour.

Oh well is this yours then?


Nas


----------



## Dubai_671 (Oct 8, 2008)

Car is foiled by foilacar® - German Quality


----------



## Paul_G (Apr 4, 2008)

I only hope it looks beter in the flesh!


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

Mat Gold is a good idea . . but I my opinion it doesn't make sense . . . Gold should be reflecting and sparkling like a millenium jade and not be mat.

Would be nice to have a picture in a better quality, taken with a nice cam.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

real gold isnt reflecting and sparkling unless you polish it, right?


----------



## whitey (Feb 10, 2006)

LOVE IT!! I bet that would look great in the flesh - this new foilacar stuff is really coming on and a great way to protect the paint and have a bit of fun at the same time


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Hmm it really doesn't look that bad. I like it.


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

i think the matt black is the best matt colour you can get in the r35


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

mindlessoath said:


> real gold isnt reflecting and sparkling unless you polish it, right?


So it's real gold here?

Will see if I can find the Phoenix Power R32 GTR PICS, which has a metallic gold in the jade genre . . which I personaly prefer.


----------



## Dubai_671 (Oct 8, 2008)

Night Pics


----------



## Jadid (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good - think it would look better with white / clear lenses on all the lights including the side reflectors.


----------



## tomssupra (Aug 13, 2008)

what's the white car in the last pic of the first set?


----------



## aamiryo (Aug 30, 2006)

tomssupra said:


> what's the white car in the last pic of the first set?


Infinity G35 (Known as Nissan Skyline in Japan)


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

tomssupra said:


> what's the white car in the last pic of the first set?


didnt notice that

it looks nice

the gold r35 looks nice ive taken a liking to it


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

I like it


----------



## M-Power-2-GTR (Jul 26, 2009)

I've seen this matt gold r35 in dubai in march while on holiday on jumeria road . Looks stunning in person.
I'm considering having my r35 done.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

M-Power-2-GTR said:


> I've seen this matt gold r35 in dubai in march while on holiday on jumeria road . Looks stunning in person.
> I'm considering having my r35 done.


go for a chrome Gold like the Top Secret R34


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

looks much better than matt black on the r35


----------



## Frenchie (Aug 18, 2008)

What's wrong with matt black ?


----------



## Nicks_Pop (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey.....I think those are my buddies wheels @ Hockenheim! Looks like a bloody cloaked SR-71. Ask EvolutionVI for the details.


----------



## M-Power-2-GTR (Jul 26, 2009)

My GTR will be matt gold in the next few days, so will post pics in the next few days


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Gold or Purple I AM SOLD !!!! Deffo not the ugly matt black tho !!!


----------

